# software libre para simulación electrónica



## joseda (Sep 20, 2009)

Hola, les envio la dirección de un foro con SW libre para simulación electrónica:

http://electronicalibre.wordpress.com

Lo último que incluí fué una distribución personalizada Live de Linux con herramientas EDA preinstaladas.

Espero le echen un vistazo!!


----------

